# Need Fragrance Recommendations for mother in-law



## tiahopkins97 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey girls!
I'm new to the forum so please be nice  I hope this is ok admins :S
I have secret santa coming up with my boyfriend's family and I have drawn his mother to purchase a gift for.
It's my first Christmas with his family and I really want to make a good impressions as he is a bit of a mumma's boy and holds her opinions very dear so I need your help!

I have a budget of $100 and i'd love to get her a fragrance, but have never bought one for a more mature woman. She is 65, a lawyer, she has a bit of a corporate stiff side to her but not super serious.

Please please please help me, I really don't want to stuff this up and i'm kinda scared I will!

Your girl Tia xo


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2017)

(Moved to Perfumery.)


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2017)

Get her chanel N5 eau premiere


----------

